# Manufacture Date of Sears Radial Saw



## USCGCaptain Bob (Nov 15, 2010)

Serial number is 91283M0198 (Assume it is January, 1998) - anybody know the coding? Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

USCGCaptain Bob said:


> Serial number is 91283M0198 (Assume it is January, 1998) - anybody know the coding? Thanks



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

The number starting with 912 doesn't seem to be on the Craftsman manufacturers list...check here.












 









.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Craftsman saws use the Model No.*

To locate parts and other information... beginning with 152.***
113.***x etc. The newer saws may have a different prefix. but you can enter that model number in the Sear Parts Direct website and see what shows up. Serial numbers are not used that much in my experience..  bill
This site is useful: http://www.owwm.com/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=222
For instance a Dewalt saw:
http://www.owwm.com/mfgindex/imagedetail.aspx?id=1244


----------



## USCGCaptain Bob (Nov 15, 2010)

After some more research I found that the first two numbers of the serial number indicate the year of manufacture. ALSO, if the model number begins with "113" the tool was produced by Emerson Electric. IF YOU HAVE A SEARS RADIAL SAW WITH A MODEL NUMBER BEGINING WITH 113 THEN LOOK UP RECALLS AND SEE IF YOUR MODEL IS BEING RECALLED. Emerson Electric is very nice about the recall and is sending me a safety kit to install on my saw.


----------



## USCGCaptain Bob (Nov 15, 2010)

*Hi Cabinetman -Thanks for the help*



cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> The number starting with 912 doesn't seem to be on the Craftsman manufacturers list...check here.
> 
> ...


See my new post - Model Number 113.

Anyhow, nice to see The Special Forces Patch. Was in VN in Late 67 to 68 with as a ground pounder. So a belated greetings for Veteran's Day.


----------

